# 18650 Battery Safety Booklet



## Alex (23/6/15)

*18650 Battery Safety Booklet (Online)*
by batterybro · 4 hours ago



Learn more on http://batterybro.com 18650 Battery Safety by Battery Bro Team is licensed under a Creative Commons Attribution-NonCommercial-NoDerivatives 4.0 International License. Meaning, feel free to post it everywhere  Just don't sell it. I hope all shops selling 18650 batteries will give booklets like this away with their batteries. With just a little education almost all accidents can be prevented.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6 | Informative 2 | Useful 2


----------



## free3dom (23/6/15)

Awesome stuff, thanks @Alex 

I'll add a link to this thread in my Intro to Vaping - this is something every vaper needs to read, especially new vapers

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (24/6/15)

Wow, some real educating facts there. Glad I took the time to read.
"Do not ingest." Phew, glad I side-stepped that one. 

No but seriously, thank you @Alex , I am forever unsure with certain things. Good to know as much as possible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nooby (24/6/15)

Brilliant! Thanks for sharing. Hope the newbies take heed of this warning, and a reminder to the rest.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

